# Immediate Music is no more :(



## erica-grace (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

What do you mean?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 25, 2022)

They got bought out by a larger company a while back. Is there something new happening?


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

José Herring said:


> They got bought out by a larger company a while back. Is there something new happening?


It's a part of BMG, nothing new, so?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 25, 2022)

I remember walking by the movie theater in New York and hearing the trailer to Carlitos Way and thinking, hmmmm....that's new and rather good. Had romantic strings set to a hip hop beat. 25 years later I found out it was their first trailer. I wish I could find that trailer again. All the "official" trailers use John William's Born on the Forth of July score.

Maybe Jeffrey and Yoav are no longer part of the company? I remember bouncing some tracks of Jeffrey and he was so helpful on nailing that traidtional trailer stuff. So I hope they are still working. It's what lead to me being able to do this which I'm actually really proud of.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

Cool traditional trailer, love it. I think they're still working there as per the below quote:

"Yoav Goren, co-founder, Immediate Music, said, “We are extremely excited to join the BMG family. We’ve always shared the same goals and sensibilities - to produce a unique brand of quality music while emphasizing the highest level of service to our clients. With this new synergistic collaboration, our teams will usher in a new chapter of creativity, opportunity and expansion into a market hungry for the uncompromising levels of quality BMG Production Music is set to deliver. I can’t wait to get started!”


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

There are many cool epic trailer albums there. I especially addicted to "Last Days of Earth" album by Sebastian Joachim Haas


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 25, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> It's a part of BMG, nothing new, so?


They were bought by BMG a few years ago. Yoav and Jeff stayed on for a while, but the typical thing that happens with these deals, probably happened here. I don't know that for a fact, but common sense dictates...






BMG - Production Music


Discover BMG’s all-rights-cleared production music library made exclusively for content creators. Work with a global team of composers, producers, artists and music licensing experts who understand how music fits into your world.




immediatemusic.com





That redirects to BMG; doing a search for Immediate Music on the BMG site yields nothing. At least that I could find. Unless there is something, it appears that Immediate Music has been scrubbed


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> They were bought by BMG a few years ago. Yoav and Jeff stayed on for a while, but the typical thing that happens with these deals, probably happened here. I don't know that for a fact, but common sense dictates...


Well, maybe the OP can enlighten us if she knows something that we don't know. The thread title is "Immediate Music is no more" which clearly indicates that the OP knows something new happened.



HarmonKard said:


> That redirects to BMG; doing a search for Immediate Music on the BMG site yields nothing. At least that I could find. Unless there is something, it appears that Immediate Music has been scrubbed


I see IM on BMG clearly as the sun and I listen to it everyday to learn more about quality tracks and mimic them. There ya go https://app.bmgproductionmusic.co.uk/labels/1247?sort=newest


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 25, 2022)

Just don't use the normal search. In the left, go to discover ---> go to labels ----> select "I" letter from alphabets


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 26, 2022)

I cant speak for the OP, but I think the point is that although the catalog exists as part of BMG, the company no longer does.


----------



## BenG (Dec 26, 2022)

Hmm, their labels Immediate Music and 1Revolution still show up for me via the BMGPM site. I know that Jeff and Yoav sold their catalog to BMG a few years back, but I think they still work as a sub-publisher...









My stuff is still listed under their publisher names as well:





BMG - Production Music


Discover BMG’s all-rights-cleared production music library made exclusively for content creators. Work with a global team of composers, producers, artists and music licensing experts who understand how music fits into your world.




bmgproductionmusic.com


----------



## MeloKeyz (Dec 27, 2022)

Forgive my ignorance guys, I am sure you're far better than me in the sync licensing industry but what exactly the problem for existing composers if a publisher got bought by a bigger publisher? Does it affect your albums/singles in a negative way? Are the existing composers of this publisher getting transitioned to the new publisher automatically? 

I was just curious replying to this thread because IM is my daily dosage of epic music and I am studying every single track there.


----------

